#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Elphas Levis Baphomet symbols

## Enoch

In Transcendental Magic: its doctrine and ritual Eliphas Levi says that one of baphomets arms is female and the other is male but i cant seem to find out which arm that is female and which that is male. Please help me. It would also be nice if you had some more information about it and what it symbolizes than i can find in the book.

----------

